# Maxvon_d's Emperor's Children



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

*Maxvon_d's Emperor's Children (now with added Biel-Tan Eldar and Terrain)*

Hi all, as promised in my intro post in the _Fall in Heretics_ thread, here's some WIP pics of my growing Chaos Space Marine army.

I've been painting sporadically for many years but recently got bitten by the 40K bug and decided to start a couple of armies. Thought initially I'd do Eldar but after assembling a few realised I was getting more out of the Chaos Space Marines I thought were to be my secondary army (as if one army wouldn't keep me busy enough!)

As I happened to be reading Fulgrim at the time I selected my armies, I decided to go for the Slaanesh aligned Emperor's Children army with summoned Daemonettes (lovely sculpts :wink. I've not been a fan of the garish pink marines so adopted a more Heresy era purple and gold scheme - thinking more Roman decadence than fluorescent glare :grin:

Here's some shots so far,

Group shot WIP:











Colour test on one marine before I embarked on painting the bulk of the army. I may go back and add some freehanding on the armour to bring on the chaos! Some sort of pinkish swirling tentacle type patterns, or maybe some hints of screaming faces:











Results of the first airbrush attempts with my shiny new Iwata Revolution BR. Took a while to get the hang of the flow controls but it was lots of fun as I got more confident. Next up will come all the weathering and adding depth etc:











Not shown in the pics are my Daemonettes (assembled and undercoated), plus an Obliterator and five Noise Marines awaiting assembly.

Look forward to hearing any comments.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny..., Fulgrim is the only Horus Heresy book that I haven't read yet. But I digress! I like your test figure and the group shot confirms that this army will look great on the table. The airbrushing is going to give you a fantastic base to work with and the Iwata Revolution is a fantastic gun (I'm envious :wink. Keep updating your log and keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

The tanks are going to look awesome!

I agree the purple and gold scheme looks better..

Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice.

I always prefer Purple ECs so Im biased but it looks cool.

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like a pretty darn good start bud! The finished mini looks great. If the rest come out like that, it's going to be a very nice looking army!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those EC look great. I'll keep an eye in this topic.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I love pink and purple chaos marines. they look great, brother.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Turns out I'm not as prolific as I hoped to be. Still, I've been slowly chipping away at my Emperor's Children and seeing steady progress.

No photos in this post as I am conflicted about whether to wait to show a fully finished mini or one at 90%. Hopefully I'll finish my Rhino tonight as I'm down to the final details stage and get it photographed along with a full army progress shot.

Detailed status so far:


Tactical Squad = 4 finished, 6 just need some final highlighting.
Rhino = Body painted and weathered, fine details need highlighting and the driver needs some attention. Really chuffed with how the bodywork came out so I look forward to showing it off.
Vindicator = base coated (I re-sprayed darker to make more cohesive with the marines).
Defiler = same stage as Vindicator - ie assembled, magnetised and base coated purple/black. Such a badass model!
Daemonettes = white undercoat. Look forward to laying some paint on these as I've got some ideas about doing a subtly mottled pale green/pink/purple skinjob on them which could look nice if I can pull it off. I think they'll be my next troops to paint after the tac squad.
Chaos Terminator Lord = white undercoat
Terminators x 5 = white undercoat
Noise marines = I've put together a test mini of one of these which I am quite excited about as, having seen a nice pic in the CSM codex of one of the legions which wear long coats/tunics I figured I might do this for my noise marines - so they're more trenchcoat goth than pink glam metal! I grabbed a Dark Angel veteran box and cannibalised the tunic bodies and I'm really pleased with the result. I've got one assembled and undercoated which I will photograph tonight.

I've still yet to assemble my two Obliterator Cult and also Lucius the Eternal. After the plastics I find it hard to bring myself to do the metals. Yay plastics!

Oh and I've also been assembling my first piece of terrain - a Sanctum Imperialis - which has been a nice fun thing to do while I sit with my Lady on the sofa. I guess I'll do a terrain WIP thread at some point.

Apologies for the no pic thread. I will rectify that with some photos tonight


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Gah, my bloomin' PC has chucked a wobbly and will not boot without bluescreening :angry:

Getting a little more finishing done on the Rhino in between repair attempts but it doesn't look like I will be posting pics tonight as promised. (posting this on my Lady's laptop)


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, so time for that photo update now that my PC is up and running again. I finished detailing and weathering the Chaos Rhino so he's all done:



























And a group shot with the completed Emperor's Children to date:










The other six in the squad just need some final highlighting 'n stuff.


Also, here's that noise marine concept mini I was talking about:










He has a Dark Angel Veteran torso and Legs and an Emperor's Children shoulderpad. I will probably have to freehand his legs to chaos him up a bit. We'll see.

Anyhow, look forward to hearing any comments you may have


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

That rhino looks great. Keep it up!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, very nice work on the rhino. It turned out very well. If I get to doing some Slaanesh for my CSM, I might have to look at your stuff for inspiration.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

It's been a busy week so not as much progress on the EC's as I'd have liked. Still, I finished an Icon Bearer for my Chaos Marine Squad who I am pretty happy with:


(click through for big version)

Also, as I have my first 1000pt battle tomorrow I had to get my noise marines all assembled so here they are undercoated:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

have you painted all the marines with your airbrush or ...


Very very nice as well!


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> have you painted all the marines with your airbrush or ...
> 
> 
> Very very nice as well!


Thankyou 

I used the airbrush for basecoating the Rhino, Vindicator and Defiler. Marines and other little guys it's all brush, except the GW spray undercoat and Testors Dullcote final varnish. I was considering using the airbrush for the satin first varnish coat but the rate I get my minis finished it's easier to just brush on for a few at a time. If I was disciplined and finished a whole squad then I'd definitely be tempted to set up the airbrush.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Sheesh I'm slow at this stuff! Anymahow, here's a progress update on the Emperor's Children 

First up, I'm delighted to say I have finished the full CSM squad with their Rhino:










Other than that I'm mid WIP on a Daemonette to decide upon the look and feel. Now I need to get back to the painting table and just get basecoats down on the rest of the Daemonettes and my Noise Marines. Plus I need to get back to the Vindicator, which has base colours and a drybrush layer done.


EDIT: Forgot to mention that I had updated the Aspiring Champion. I silver-highlighted the gold, gave him some green lightning over his power fist and also a nicely glowing plasma pistol which is sadly not visible in this pic. My camera struggled to get a good close-up shot unfortunately.

Anyone got any tips on getting close-up detail work with a digi-cam (Finepix F50fd)? I use a tripod and light tent but cannot get the auto-focus to play ball with macro mode enabled. It's not an SLR so have no manual focus setting and also have to rely on aperture priority plus exposure override.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

*Now with added Biel-Tan Eldar and Terrain*

Progress on the Emperor's Children has slowed again but I have 40K excuses instead of real life excuses this time! This is because I have been furiously preparing some terrain boards and scenery as well as assembling a Biel-Tan Eldar force to oppose my EC's.

Some photographic evidence:










One of my terrain boards with GW craters and 2-part hill. Have to say I'm really impressed with the GW terrain pieces. Definitely makes it easy for those with little time to lay out some nice terrain pieces.

I have one 4'x2' board finished (pictured) and another sanded and basepainted in Dulux Roman Stone 1. After this base coat I do/did a couple of drybrush layers finishing at a Pale Umber. Same technique for the hill and craters although they obviously had some dark grey stone areas. This was a mix of black lightened slightly with pale umber, followed by two increasingly lighter drybrushes again.











Evidence of my limited progress on the Chaos Space Marines - here's half my unit of Daemonette's basecoated and with some preliminary skin washes. Plenty of shading and highlighting left to do on them though.











A pair of Eldar Walkers assembled and undercoated. I really like the GW plastics - the Wraithlord in particular was very satisfying to assemble. I magnetised the shoulder mountpoints too on both walkers so I can play about with their loadouts.











Bit of a cheat this one as I dug out an old Eldar Farseer I must have painted like fifteen years ago. I just re-based him and now I think he'll sit nicely with my new Eldar force.

Btw, not sure what the etiquette is on these forums about doing a split project log but I figure it will be easier to cover all my 40K projects in one thread instead of having three on the go. Hope readers are ok with that


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Really like your colour scheme on the EC, the Noise Marines look really good, can't wait to see them painted.

The Farseer looks pretty cool, looks like he is trying to poke something in the eye  But the paint job is really nice.

Keep up the good work :grin:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that old Farseer Model! I have the same one in Samm Hain colors. It looks pretty lousy now, but I was so proud of him at the time...

Your EC's are looking really nice. I'm gonna be doing something similar on my Extinction Angels (Dark Purple w/ Bone Trim), so it's nice to see how this looks on actual models and vehicles. Keep up the good work, and have some rep for your trouble! :mrgreen:


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Other than painting up some more terrain I got a little carried away on one of the Slaanesh Daemonettes:



















I've still got the other nine to go and I'll need to paint them faster than this one! Still, I really enjoyed playing around with blending and glazing techniques. Not sure how much it shows in the pic but I'm really happy with the green glaze I did over the skin to give an otherwordly air to her


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

Got my first batch of five Daemonettes finished at last!





Went a bit crazy with Photoshop, trying out a different background. I kinda like it even if it is maybe a bit much! These Daemonettes were such fun to paint and I really enjoyed playing around with various techniques. Notably you can see that I overglazed the skintones with orange-reds, blues or greens to give them a bit of variety.

And one of the pieces of terrain I've been working on - the GW Battlescape:


It still needs a little finishing up, applying some static grass and picking out some of the nice details (IG skeletons, Ultramarine backpacks, etc). I have to say I really like the GW terrain pieces. Good sculpts, nicely detailed and surprisingly reasonable prices.

I'm particularly pleased with the way the crashed Rhino came out. I may add some more rust and definitely some mud/dust to blend it in with the ground a bit more. It was actually pretty quick to do so I'm hoping it will be quick enough to replicate the look on my EC Vindicator.

Let me know what you think


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Well painted babes, a bit sad that they arent the previous version which I personally holds a lot higher then the current plastic ones:wink:

The table looks smashin! Gief moar pics!


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

those Ec are nice! it inspires me to do them!!! but i got to continue with one before i go to the next x)


----------

